# Surf Fishing Rack - Reynolds Rack



## Guest (Apr 22, 2017)

Surf Fishing Rack

Reynolds Rack by Gene Reynolds

72” long
30” wide
Mounting tubes : (2) 26” long each from back of rack-fits -1 1/2” receiver
39” between each mounting tube


8 rear pole holders
2 side pole holders
2 5 gallon bucket rings
Knife holder
6 slot sand spike holder
Custom cutting board made by Gene 

New $650.00 - asking $375.00 or OBO
Note: does not come with receivers. This rack was mounted on the front of a F350.
Located in Lorton , VA


----------



## savfish (Mar 10, 2005)

Are you heading to the OBX or VABeach area any time?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2017)

*No I am not-actually heading to my Florida home in 3 weeks - reason dont require rack*



savfish said:


> Are you heading to the OBX or VABeach area any time?




No I am not-actually heading to my Florida home in 3 weeks - reason dont require rack any longer


----------



## savfish (Mar 10, 2005)

If you still have the truck w/receivers can you take a picture of them. I know the tubes are square, I want talk with a welder this week. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2017)

Yes still have truck - give me a few and will sent some pictures.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2017)

*savfish --*

A note- my truck 2004 F350


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

savfish said:


> If you still have the truck w/receivers can you take a picture of them. I know the tubes are square, I want talk with a welder this week. Thanks



Good deal on a great rod rack.

Savfish, If your welder can't or won't do it, call Gene up. I believe he will mount it on your truck for a reasonable cost.


----------



## savfish (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks for the pics. I will talk with a local welder and see what they say. I am pretty sure I will be in Richmond around June 3. I know you said you were heading to FL before that. Will the rack be in VA andif so would someone be there to sell it? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2017)

savfish - never too many questions. Messed up my weeks. Will be out town May 27 - June 4.


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

this rack still available??


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2017)

Yes it is.


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

ok ,,,we are 6 hours away from each other.
you coming south anytime soon?


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2017)

Sorry no


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

Want to meet halfway??...i am in boone, nc....but in hatteras often.


----------



## savfish (Mar 10, 2005)

Sorry for not getting back to you. Are you heading to Fredericksburg or Richmond any time soon. If so, I have a friend who can meet you and pick it up. I will be in Richmond around June 2 and can grab it from him. Thanks.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Mactoon, you said you were going to Florida... You will be coming right through where I live in Rocky Mount... I can meet you most anytime and anywhere , just off I-95. 

S-worm comes through here (Rocky Mount) on his way to the OBX and I'm at the OBX weekly from now through Nov. I'm available anytime during the day, and I can get it to SanJuanworm.. I will pay you upon meeting you.

Do you think you could do that?
He will "Take it" if you can.

If you require a deposit, I can do that as well.

2na
VP of the "Tickles" Fan Club


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2017)

Flying south not driving. I work in fredericksburg . Let me look at options when I get home after work. Appears you want the rack and it needs a new home. Will update in a few ?


----------



## savfish (Mar 10, 2005)

I spoke with my friend, he can meet you in Fredericksburg Wednesday. If this works for you, I will take it. Thanks, Phil


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

Mactoon...is the rack sold to savfish???
I replied on a thread that had no activity for 2 weeks...so I figured the rack was fair game.
As soon as I started asking about picking it up.....savfish jumps back into the mix??? Sold??...just wondering ...thanks


----------



## savfish (Mar 10, 2005)

I jumped back into the mix because a friend of mine just saw the post and offered to pick it up for me as he does not live too far from Lorton. If he wants to sell it to me, I will take it. If he wants to sell it to you, no big deal.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2017)

savfish - sorry, since I hadn't heard anything, sanjuanworm and I worked out details - rack is not longer available. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks Rose...see you Saturday


----------



## savfish (Mar 10, 2005)

No problem, good luck with the rack


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

thanks....was not trying to jump in front of you...just noticed a couple weeks since the last post and figured i would ask about it.


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

sanjuanworm said:


> View attachment 35610


That is Bad Ass! Glad you got it!


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

DaBig2na said:


> That is Bad Ass! Glad you got it!


it was a team effort....
its really nice..thanks again rose


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2017)

That looks sweet on your truck. I'm glad the rack has a new home. Tight lines !


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Does this mean I have to give up my screen name to SanJuanworm?


----------

